# Chris Horodecki



## thechamp (Dec 5, 2006)

Anyone think this guy could be the next big gun in MMA?


----------



## Odin (Dec 5, 2006)

His IFL record is good, I cant say I have seen him fight though.


----------



## Isshinryufighter (Dec 7, 2006)

Chris Horodecki is gonna be HUGE.   This guy is still young and hits like ton of bricks.  He trains with Team Tompkins out of London, Ontario.  They are the best school in the Country right now.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 7, 2006)

Isshinryufighter said:


> Chris Horodecki is gonna be HUGE. This guy is still young and hits like ton of bricks. He trains with Team Tompkins out of London, Ontario. They are the best school in the Country right now.


The Tompkins guys are fantastic.  They have had fighters in some of the best promotions around and have held a lot of titles.  Proven MMA record and fantastic training methodology.

Chris Horodecki will be making a lot of noise in the next few  years, like many of the other Tompkins fighters.


----------

